# Honorary Masons? (KRS1 specifically)



## Joseph Thornton

What is an honorary mason? Is there such a thing?

I saw a youtube video where KRS1 claims to be an honorary 32nd degree mason because of his devotion to Masonic research. I assumed he was full of it and no such thing existed and I haven't given it another thought.

Then I see a topic on this forum asking if Shaq is an honorary mason. So now I am wondering, if it's real and what is it?


----------



## MRichard

Joseph Thornton said:


> What is an honorary mason? Is there such a thing?
> 
> I saw a youtube video where KRS1 claims to be an honorary 32nd degree mason because of his devotion to Masonic research. I assumed he was full of it and no such thing existed and I haven't given it another thought.
> 
> Then I see a topic on this forum asking if Shaq is an honorary mason. So now I am wondering, if it's real and what is it?



KRS1 is not a freemason. Shaq is. Not sure if he did the one day degree thing or the mason at sight but he is a freemason nonetheless.


----------



## MRichard

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2011/06/brother-shaquille-oneal.html


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Does being made a mason on sight extend to regular GL or is it just a PH thing ?


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> Does being made a mason on sight extend to regular GL or is it just a PH thing ?



This is what I found on an other site. Let's ask @Glen Cook . He would probably know. http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2011/06/making-masons-at-sight.html


----------



## dfreybur

Travelling Man91 said:


> Does being made a mason on sight extend to regular GL or is it just a PH thing ?



In the list of landmarks is one that says the Grand Master of Masons in a jurisdiction has the authority to make a "Mason at sight".  Not all jurisdictions publish their list of landmarks so it is not always clear if this one counts in your jurisdiction.  Many jurisdictions do publish their list of landmarks and it is not included in some of those lists.  In some jurisdictions it is clear one way or the other.  Not unique to PHA.  Whether a MWGM has the authority varies by GL.


----------



## Bill Lins

Not allowed under GLoTX:

*Art. 35. (35). Mason at Sight Prohibited.*
The Grand Master has no power or authority to make Masons at sight. This Grand Lodge will not recognize any mode of making Masons in
this Jurisdiction other than in a regular Lodge and after previous investigation, regular election and due inquiry into the character
of the candidate.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Concerning the "Honorary Freemason". I've always wondered is a honorary freemason actually considered a worthy brother due to the fact that they were not initiated, passed, and raised.


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> Concerning the "Honorary Freemason". I've always wondered is a honorary freemason actually considered a worthy brother due to the fact that they were not initiated, passed, and raised.



An honorary membership is different from a mason at sight or a one day degrees freemason. Not sure if the blue lodge even does them but the Scottish Rite might. Not sure. But an honorary freemason wouldn't be able to actually visit a lodge or have any voting privileges. The other two are freemasons whether brothers like the way they were made or not.


----------



## Glen Cook

MRichard said:


> This is what I found on an other site. Let's ask @Glen Cook . He would probably know. http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2011/06/making-masons-at-sight.html


 Br. Freyburger summed it up.  As an example, Utah does not give the GM those powers.  

It is worthwhile to distinguish what is meant by the term.  For some, it means the GM opens a Lodge and says you are a Freemason.  This was done for Masons petitioning two appendant bodies this last week by their presiding officers, both of which granted that power in their laws.  

Others require the individual actually take obs.  Others require membership in a lodge.  Consequently, there is no consistent usage of the term for those that do allow the practice. 

I will say, that I have never heard of an honorary Freemason, and based on my curmudgeonly opinion would not be in favor.  I would tell them to get off my lawn.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

MRichard said:


> An honorary membership is different from a mason at sight or a one day degrees freemason. Not sure if the blue lodge even does them but the Scottish Rite might. Not sure. But an honorary freemason wouldn't be able to actually visit a lodge or have any voting privileges. The other two are freemasons whether brothers like the way they were made or not.


I've only heard of men being made masons in one day as hearsay. Is that real ? If so is it both GL that allow it or just one ?


----------



## Glen Cook

Travelling Man91 said:


> I've only heard of men being made masons in one day as hearsay. Is that real ? If so is it both GL that allow it or just one ?


Any number of GL's do accelerated classes, one day classes, two day classes, Grand Master classes.  If you do an internet search or, indeed, a search of this list, you should find enough information to keep you from anything useful for a few days.


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> I've only heard of men being made masons in one day as hearsay. Is that real ? If so is it both GL that allow it or just one ?



Masons at sight depends on jurisdiction. One day or accelerated as Bro Cook says can be done at the discretion of the Grand Master. I believe it can be done in either jurisdiction. You would probably have to have a compelling reason though like going into the military or a person was terminally ill or perhaps a celebrity. Above my pay grade.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

What are your thoughts on accelerated classes ?


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> What are your thoughts on accelerated classes ?



My only issue is that they learn the work when it is possible. But some never will. I know of one guy like that.


----------



## Randy81

Joseph Thornton said:


> What is an honorary mason? Is there such a thing?
> 
> I saw a youtube video where KRS1 claims to be an honorary 32nd degree mason because of his devotion to Masonic research. I assumed he was full of it and no such thing existed and I haven't given it another thought.
> 
> Then I see a topic on this forum asking if Shaq is an honorary mason. So now I am wondering, if it's real and what is it?


I think I may have caught a bit of that clip on youtube. He was talking out of his neck. He stated that Masons trust him with their secrets, etc...


----------



## MRichard

Randy81 said:


> I think I may have caught a bit of that clip on youtube. He was talking out of his neck. He stated that Masons trust him with their secrets, etc...



I am sure the clandestine ones gave him all of their's or sold it to him. What a joke!


----------



## Ripcord22A

He talks a liitle out his neck but over all this clip isnt terrible


----------



## MRichard

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> He talks a liitle out his neck but over all this clip isnt terrible



Frankly, when you start mentioning the Illuminati, I stop listening. Much of what he said you could pick up on the internet. Rappers in particular love to talk about the Illuminati because most of their fans will believe anything.


----------



## Ripcord22A

He was defending us against the claim that the illuminati and freemasons are the same.  He was asked to respond to claims that he was both a mason and an illuminati


----------



## MRichard

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> He was defending us against the claim that the illuminati and freemasons are the same.  He was asked to respond to claims that he was both a mason and an illuminati



I watched it before and have no intentions of watching it again. I wasn't impressed. I will leave it at that. KRS-ONE is considered some to be a little crazy. But he is a scholar and a scientist in his mind. http://ia802307.us.archive.org/10/items/KRSOne_at_Stanford_Audio_Fragment_3_of_3/KRSgoesoffpt2c.mp3


----------



## acjohnson53

u remember that part warding off all cowans and evesdroppers, remember that???


----------



## SeeKer.mm

MRichard said:


> Masons at sight depends on jurisdiction. One day or accelerated as Bro Cook says can be done at the discretion of the Grand Master. I believe it can be done in either jurisdiction. You would probably have to have a compelling reason though like going into the military or a person was terminally ill or perhaps a celebrity. Above my pay grade.


I wonder if being made at sight due to celebrity status should be viewed as bringing someone to the level at site  or just further elevating that individuals status due to their celebrity.   Celebrity or not,  they are still a man under the fatherhood of the GAOTU and should at the very least take the obligations. I thought ours was to protect the gates... I don't know it just leaves a gap for me to be honest...the whole made at sight thing.  I don't have to like it,  I  know,  but still... 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

SeeKer.mm said:


> I wonder if being made at sight due to celebrity status should be viewed as bringing someone to the level at site  or just further elevating that individuals status due to their celebrity.   Celebrity or not,  they are still a man under the fatherhood of the GAOTU and should at the very least take the obligations. I thought ours was to protect the gates... I don't know it just leaves a gap for me to be honest...the whole made at sight thing.  I don't have to like it,  I  know,  but still...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Again, the form of making a Mason at sight varies. As to protecting the gates, might one not conceed that the Grand Master understands that duty?


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Glen Cook said:


> Again, the form of making a Mason at sight varies. As to protecting the gates, might one not conceed that the Grand Master understands that duty?


Yes,  Brother Cook, I would.   Thank you.   

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur

Travelling Man91 said:


> What are your thoughts on accelerated classes ?



It works for some and therefore I favor them.  Illinois has a program that does FC and MM as a class, similar idea.  Tons of graduates of the program end up very active in the line.  My line sequence (all of the officers who preceded and followed me) had more than one graduate of the program.  It works.  We're sworn adopted kinfolk and that's that to me.

Many want their degrees individually and I definitely favor that.  I like it when a candidate chooses this option but I long ago figured out that the degrees are about the candidates not about me so I support a new guy whichever choice he makes.  I very much like that a lot of the young guys want the long form of everything.

As to Mason at Site in a jurisdiction that allows it, I figure the less it's used the more it means.  Several years ago the grand lines of Illinois and Missouri teamed up to confer Mason at Site on a grandson of PGM Harry Truman.  In Illinois the power of the GM to make a man Mason on Site is used as the source authority for any program of all the way in one day.  Illinois hasn't done all three degrees in the same day in well over a decade, likely because the program that offers FC+MM together works well and keeps the pipeline clear.


----------



## Bloke

For the record, our GL is silent on making a Mason at sight..... it is not even on our radar to prohibit it. Is making a mason at sight purely a USA thing ?


----------



## Brother JC

The reference I see most quoted is Albert G Mackey's "Landmarks."

LANDMARK EIGHTH
The Prerogative of the Grand Master to Make Masons at Sight, is a Landmark which is closely connected with the preceding one. There has been much misapprehension in relation to this Landmark, which misapprehension has sometimes led to a denial of its existence in jurisdictions where the Grand Master was perhaps at the very time substantially exercising the prerogative, without the slightest remark or opposition.
It is not to be supposed that the Grand Master can retire with a profane into a private room, and there, without assistance, confer the degrees of Freemasonry upon him. No such prerogative exists, and yet many believe that this is the so much talked of right of "making Masons at sight." The real mode and the only mode of exercising the prerogative is this: The Grand Master summons to his assistance not less than six other Masons, convenes a Lodge, and without any previous probation, but on sight of the candidate, confers the degrees upon him, after which he dissolves the Lodge, and dismisses the Brethren. Lodges thus convened for special purposes are called "Occasional Lodges." This is the only way in which any Grand Master within the records of the institution has ever been known to "make a Mason at sight." The prerogative is dependent upon that of granting dispensations to open and hold Lodges. If the Grand Master has the power of granting to any other Mason the privilege of presiding over Lodges working by his dispensation, he may assume this privilege of presiding to himself; and as no one can deny his right to revoke his dispensation granted to a number of Brethren at a distance, and to dissolve the Lodge at his pleasure, it will scarcely be contended that he may not revoke his dispensation for a Lodge over which he himself has been presiding, within a day, and dissolve the Lodge as soon as the business for which he had assembled it is accomplished. The making of Masons at sight is only the conferring of the Degrees by the Grand Master, at once, in an Occasional Lodge, constituted by his dispensing power for the purpose, and over which he presides in person.


----------



## acjohnson53




----------



## Joseph Thornton

2 pages of conversation, all of which I really appreciate for the insight and for the sake of just having something to read.

But no one answered the question. At 55 seconds into the video he says "I am considered a 33rd degree maser mason" and he says "I am an honorary member". The question is, is there such a thing as an honorary mason and if so what is it?

I saw the video and blew off his claim as smoke. If it is smoke, I don't care if he says other good stuff mixed in. I know I cant trust him. I saw a post here asking if Shaq was an honorary mason. Which inspired me to wonder, could it be? Could my assumption of KRS1's claim been hasty?

I am not asking if Shaq is a mason. I am not asking if KRS1 is a mason. I am not asking if he has nice things to say to defend Freemasonry. All of this and the topic of MM in a day is very interesting to know. Honestly. I did find it useful. But the question has gone without an answer.


----------



## MRichard

It doesn't really matter to be honest. Appendant bodies maybe could make you an honorary member but you would have no voting privileges or couldn't even visit a blue lodge. It is just a title.


----------



## Joseph Thornton

That is a different ball of wax. So Scottish Rite sometime honors nonmasons as Honorary 33 degrre?


----------



## MRichard

Google honorary freemasons and report your findings to us.


----------



## Bloke

Joseph Thornton said:


> The question is, is there such a thing as an honorary mason and if so what is it?
> .



There is no such thing as an honourary mason in our Jurisdcition, but I've heard members describe good people, both male and female as "honourary masons"


----------



## BroBook

I just finished a book " inside the worlds oldest secret society " and the author claims that Ronald Reagan was an honorary something,  so there might such a thing, I would guess it would be akin to having a honorary PHD, you can be called Dr. But you don't know nothing, IJS.


----------



## MRichard

BroBook said:


> I just finished a book " inside the worlds oldest secret society " and the author claims that Ronald Reagan was an honorary something,  so there might such a thing, I would guess it would be akin to having a honorary PHD, you can be called Dr. But you don't know nothing, IJS.



Looks like he was honorary member of the Imperial Council of the Shrine & Scottish Rite. Not a freemason. Those are appendant bodies and as such they can not confer the title freemason on anyone. That should answer the OP's question as well.  http://www.mastermason.com/wilmettepark/pres.html


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Very interesting, was not aware that President Lincoln petition a Masonic lodge. As if being a freemason could get a man more votes ha ha

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53

John Elway


----------



## Warrior1256

Have never heard of an Honorary Mason but I am still pretty new to The Craft.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

If I'm not mistaken, some PH lodges have considered Martin Luther King JR a honorary mason

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, some PH lodges have considered Martin Luther King JR a honorary mason
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



He is not. They thought about making him a mason at sight posthumously. You kinda have to be alive to get the degrees though.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Although I don't know of any honorary masons personally, I have heard of them. Mainly within PHA masonry. I don't know how it would really work, because they weren't initiated, passed and raised. I guess it's just a "Title" like the brother said previously.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Randy81

acjohnson53 said:


> John Elway


John Elway was raised in a two day class by the Grand Lodge of Colorado.


----------



## Glen Cook

BroBook said:


> I just finished a book " inside the worlds oldest secret society " and the author claims that Ronald Reagan was an honorary something,  so there might such a thing, I would guess it would be akin to having a honorary PHD, you can be called Dr. But you don't know nothing, IJS.


Well, they may or may not know anything. Honorary doctorates are usually given because someone knew somethin' about somethin'.  Admittedly, I'm not impartial: I have an honorary doctorate in law, but also a juris doctorate. So, I know somethin, depending on the day.


----------



## dfreybur

Joseph Thornton said:


> The question is, is there such a thing as an honorary mason and if so what is it?



None of my 3 jurisdictions CA/IL/TX do honorary Mason status on non-Masons.

Two of them IL/TX allow lodges to vote honorary membership on men who are already Brothers.  In Illinois it's called Honorary Member.  I'm an Honorary Member at one of my two Illinois lodges.  In Texas it's called Life Member (so we  change the name of what most jurisdictions call Life Member to Endowed Member).  Being an honorary member of a lodge is not what you asked but it could well be confused.

Ronald Reagan was given an honorary 33rd.  Did that make him a Mason?  No.  But that's another status that could easily be confused.

I notice that no one has posted that their jurisdiction does honorary Mason status.  I suspect that no regular jurisdiction does but there's no way to check with them all to find out for certain.

Might there be clandestine jurisdictions that do it?  I've heard of on-line degree conferral that sounded to me like a degree mill.  Someone might believe they are an honorary Mason through such a clandestine jurisdiction.  Normally I point out that most clandestine lodges are forces for good in their communities and that most members are not aware of the clandestine status of their lodge.  I explicitly exclude any on-line conferral from that.  People who get fake college degrees from on line degree mills know it.  So does anyone who gets fake renditions of our type of degrees that why.


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> Although I don't know of any honorary masons personally, I have heard of them. Mainly within PHA masonry. I don't know how it would really work, because they weren't initiated, passed and raised. I guess it's just a "Title" like the brother said previously.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



There are not really honorary freemasons. They can be a honorary Scottish Rite mason or honorary Shriner but that doesn't make you a freemason. Those are appendant bodies, they cannot confer the first 3 degrees on anyone with the exception of the Scottish Rite craft lodges but they are craft lodges and not AASR to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## acjohnson53

Who does that, it takes away from the ceremony...


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Travelling Man91 said:


> Although I don't know of any honorary masons personally, I have heard of them. Mainly within PHA masonry. I don't know how it would really work, because they weren't initiated, passed and raised. I guess it's just a "Title" like the brother said previously.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Can you elaborate on this or provide a source, brother? As I've never heard of such thing. The only thing honorary that I have knowledge of is within the Scottish Rite (not going deep into that because I am not a member of the SR as of, yet) Outside of that little, I know nothing of anything like that.

My personal feelings towards the whole "honorary" thing. Why not just go through your degrees to get the title instead of having it just handed to you? I think that is unfair to the craft.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I do not have a source other than word of mouth. I gave the one that I've heard multiple times which is DR. Martin Luther King. A brother advised me that there was no such thing, so I don't really know. You will notice more men called honorary masons that were influential in "African American" history. 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Travelling Man91 said:


> I do not have a source other than word of mouth. I gave the one that I've heard multiple times which is DR. Martin Luther King. A brother advised me that there was no such thing, so I don't really know. You will notice more men called honorary masons that were influential in "African American" history.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



I often called friends "honourary mason" because they share the values and integrity of Freemasonry. Although I've used those words, I do so to reflect my own high opinion of the person rather than them having some sort of actual "honourary Freemason" status that would be recognized by anyone else.. perhaps that is how this phrase is being used at you have heard it ?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Bloke said:


> I often called friends "honourary mason" because they share the values and integrity of Freemasonry. Although I've used those words, I do so to reflect my own high opinion of the person rather than them having some sort of actual "honourary Freemason" status that would be recognized by anyone else.. perhaps that is how this phrase is being used at you have heard it ?


I would say so. In other words an honorable man that was not initiated into the craft.


----------



## Warrior1256

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Why not just go through your degrees to get the title instead of having it just handed to you? I think that is unfair to the craft.


Agreed.


----------



## Brother JC

Remember, you can make anyone an honourary "something," even within Freemasonry. I'm an Honourary Past Master... that, and $2.79, will get me a decent cup of coffee (with refills) at Mollie's Country Kitchen.


----------



## Glen Cook

Brother JC said:


> Remember, you can make anyone an honourary "something," even within Freemasonry. I'm an Honourary Past Master... that, and $2.79, will get me a decent cup of coffee (with refills) at Mollie's Country Kitchen.


Buuuut, you're already a MM.


----------



## Warrior1256

Glen Cook said:


> Buuuut, you're already a MM.


Exactly!


----------



## Brother JC

Glen Cook said:


> Buuuut, you're already a MM.


True.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Speaking on DR. Martin Luther King Jr http://www.midnightfreemasons.org/2013/01/martin-luther-king-freemason-or-not.html?m=1

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## The Traveling Man

BroBook said:


> I just finished a book " inside the worlds oldest secret society " and the author claims that Ronald Reagan was an honorary something,  so there might such a thing, I would guess it would be akin to having a honorary PHD, you can be called Dr. But you don't know nothing, IJS.



Ronald Reagan received 3 certificates in 1988. He received a Certificate of Honors from the Grand Lodge of D.C, presented in the oval office by the Grand Master. He was then awarded a certificate that conferred the Title of Honorary Scottish Rite Mason (it was a join honor bestowed by the NMJ and SJ together). He then received a certificate from the Imperial Potentate designating him an Honorary member of the Shrines Imperial Council.


----------



## acjohnson53

That's just a recognition thing, Nancy wouldn't let him attend meetings without her being there.


----------



## acjohnson53

I'm not sure if MLK was a Master Mason....


----------

